# Genie 0x07E5, Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

*HR34 & HR44* All manufacturers

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/210250-genie-0x07e5/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

While this is a significant improvement compared to x0740 and x079E, I have sporadic pixelation/video freeze on WHDVR from other HR24-100's on my SWiM-32 setup when I play programs from my HR34.

One smaller issue I have seen is remote/receiver response has slower response time navigating through the menu's than in the past. I have had x07E5 for several days now and did the double RBR to flush everything out already. 

I stress again, this release should be a significant improvement for HR34 Genie users like me.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Last update had me using "Native On" for the first time ever. Switching between SD and HD channels had picture pulsing on and off when I used "Off". And just about as slow as "On".

Rec'd new version yesterday and just tried returning to "Off" - not worth it. Time spent with Samsung so-called SMART TV handling the adjustments takes just as long with some new artifacts/distortions during adjustment.

Prior to last 2 versions, never had this happen. And, not so incidentally, the use of "On" is not bothering me at all.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

After the update all channels were black and no audio. I had to do a menu reset to get the channels back. I lost some recordings because I did not get home in time to se the issue and correct it. Hopefully, this update will correct the freezing issues.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

Have been trying to force download the update since yesterday but I keep getting unable to download software error - I think the RID is verified before the update happens because it seems to be taking a lot longer for the unable to download error to appear


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

samthegam said:


> Have been trying to force download the update since yesterday but I keep getting unable to download software error - I think the RID is verified before the update happens because it seems to be taking a lot longer for the unable to download error to appear


If your receiver is not authorized to get an update it won't get it. however, at the very least it should be getting the same copy. Also keep in mind that some updates for some receivers are not on the stream 24/7


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Trick play is freezing during rewind, fast forward, and thirty second skip for about ten seconds. After that, both audio and video pick up normally.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Still haven't gotten this release in Denver. How long does it usually take for a national roll-out to complete? Anyone else in Denver metro get it yet?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

My hr34 says 0x7e5. A search didn't find this thread. Isn't 0x*0*7E5 a typo?
Genie is still messed up.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kram said:


> Still haven't gotten this release in Denver. How long does it usually take for a national roll-out to complete? Anyone else in Denver metro get it yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


it can take a couple of weeks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

kikkenit2 said:


> My hr34 says 0x7e5. A search didn't find this thread. Isn't 0x*0*7E5 a typo?
> Genie is still messed up.


Can you expand on still messed up?


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

There are a couple of threads going that cover it, but I can't quote or copy and paste here lately (ie 11?).
When coming out of playing a recorded show the live video is corrupted. Not every time, but sometimes.
And when playing a recording the audio is fine, but the video freezes. Again just sometimes. The mods
here started a report to directv thread about the first problem. It may be a heat problem so I quit stacking
a dvr on top of the genie. Hard not to stack when you have 8 boxes on 1 tv. Genie internal temp said 120 degrees.

That was normal when I had seven hr20's. Now I have seven hr24's and they are much cooler and faster.
Haven't really paid attention to normal internal temps since all hardware got upgraded. Just noticed several
users are having exact same problem. Recently my windows 7 home got corrupted and had to restore. Ever
since then this website doesn't work right either. What's up with that? Avsforum.com works fine. That's my
main 2 hangouts on the internet.

Ever since I could share playlists with all 8 dvr's I set up most of my series links on hr24's and reserve hr34 for
last minute/one time recordings and use genie 100% for playback. The video problems started a few weeks ago
and the new firmware didn't fix it.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Hr44/700 
20140203-26DE

Skip to Tick feature has a confusing 3-4 second lag that prevents the user from comprehending where the tracking actually is, compared to where the tracking display bar is. This issue has existed in the past 3 or so upgrades.

The call waiting ghost calls persist, displaying sporadic Caller Unavailible.displays that interrupt both TV watching and any interaction the user might be having with the Genie or the remote. Reproducible ever time the phone line is in use.

Audio delay of about 3 seconds when using Pip or Doubleplay and switching to a buffered tuner.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I got this update a few days ago. I am using the AM21 with an HR44 and still have the issues people have previously reported. Watching some OTA stations, the picture and audio disappear when the program changes. You have to change channels up or down to get it to come back on.

Now, though, I have an even worse problem. At least in the past you could record something even o n those channels and expect to get the full recording. Now, and so far it seems only on the two FOX stations I get, a minute or two into a recording the recording will stop. It shows the orange bar as a full recording, but you can't go by this point. There is no "delete/don't delete" message, but the recording can't be accessed and deleting is the only option. This happens with every recording. Luckily, I have an HR20 in the same room, and I use that for all recordings on FOX.

SMK


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I received this push Monday night on my new HR44. I lost Pandora and You Tube and the shows you might like listings. I did a menu reset this morning but still the same. Internet connection shows fine along with TV Apps.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Phil T said:


> I received this push Monday night on my new HR44. I lost Pandora and You Tube and the shows you might like listings. I did a menu reset this morning but still the same. Internet connection shows fine along with TV Apps.


If you've already waited 36-48 hours, then what you need to try is TWO resets within a 30 minute period. That flushes the Guide and more. Then you need to wait another 36-48 hours to get back to normal. You can expect to lose many of your posters and some other data during that period, but your Scheduled Recording should work the whole time.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR44-200 received 0x7e5 thirty six hours ago. My DirecTV/Genie Recommends, TV Shows, and Movies are still reloading. YouTube, Pandora, Sports, and Allow Web Videos are still missing. Looks like I'm doing a double reset tomorrow morning.


----------



## SoCalWJS (Jan 7, 2013)

This software was pushed to me on the 4th (HR 34-700) and I didn't notice it and no significant problems since then.

This morning if I hit pause, it completely freezes up on the channel - FF, REW, play - nothing works. I have to change channels to get it to work, then come back. We pause live TV all the time, so this will be a PIA until resolved. I'll try a menu reset in a bit, then an RBR later if that doesn't work.

Strange - anybody else getting anything similar?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

itzme said:


> If you've already waited 36-48 hours, then what you need to try is TWO resets within a 30 minute period. That flushes the Guide and more. Then you need to wait another 36-48 hours to get back to normal. You can expect to lose many of your posters and some other data during that period, but your Scheduled Recording should work the whole time.


I did the double reset yesterday and this morning everything is back to normal in less the 24 hours. It was strange that after 36 hours after the push things were still missing. So far no other issues.


----------



## mcampers (Oct 15, 2007)

Received this on the 4th; HR44/700. I am getting constant freezing since the update (like every five minutes) which then goes to blank screen on live TV; hitting previous channel will restore picture, but clears the buffer. I have checked signal strength, and all is good. Numerous 771-signal loss on sat 1/2 errors, that clear after a couple seconds. All cables are tight and in good shape. I had zero issues before this update. 

Recordings playback pixelated, freezing occasionally, but nowhere near as bad as the live tv issues. Have tried numerous resets, ( both guide, and RBR) ran all smart tests, all internal hard drive tests, etc. and all passed. Forced reinstall of software (I think anyway, I reset and input 02468, and it went through the updating process). No calls to support yet, but will on Monday if it doesn't improve, because it virtually unwatchable right now.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mcampers said:


> Received this on the 4th; HR44/700. I am getting constant freezing since the update (like every five minutes) which then goes to blank screen on live TV; hitting previous channel will restore picture, but clears the buffer. I have checked signal strength, and all is good. Numerous 771-signal loss on sat 1/2 errors, that clear after a couple seconds. All cables are tight and in good shape. I had zero issues before this update.
> 
> Recordings playback pixelated, freezing occasionally, but nowhere near as bad as the live tv issues. Have tried numerous resets, ( both guide, and RBR) ran all smart tests, all internal hard drive tests, etc. and all passed. Forced reinstall of software (I think anyway, I reset and input 02468, and it went through the updating process). No calls to support yet, but will on Monday if it doesn't improve, because it virtually unwatchable right now.


Do you have another HDMI cable ? If yes change out the cable.

If you have them or can put your hands on a set of Component cables ( 5, Red Blue and Green for Video and Red and White for Audio ) hook the unit up with that and see if the problem goes away.
If it does it is an HDMI Handshake problem.


----------



## mcampers (Oct 15, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Do you have another HDMI cable ? If yes change out the cable.
> 
> If you have them or can put your hands on a set of Component cables ( 5, Red Blue and Green for Video and Red and White for Audio ) hook the unit up with that and see if the problem goes away.
> If it does it is an HDMI Handshake problem.


Thank You, it does appear to be an HDMI issue with my A/V receiver. The freezing/blank screen issue went away when I connected D* receiver direct to TV. I would have never expected an HDMI issue to cause the problems I was having and seeing, so I really appreciate your assistance.

Thanks again
Mike


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

I browsed the thread and I did not see any specific mentions of the issue I'm seeing after the 0x07e5 firmware update

I'm having two issues (the second being the worse of the two):

Dolby Digital output from my HR44-500 stops. It will only send PCM to my receiver once the bug has taken place. I've tried turning the option for Dolby Digital on and off in settings. The only option to fix it is to reset the Genie. It does seem to take place more after the issue below has happened
Channels 501-541 have a weird video glitch/corruption (displayed in Youtube video linked below). The issue is ONLY on these channels - not local channels, 200-500, or 545 and higher. The issue takes place during live TV and recordings on the DVR from these specific channels. On Demand programs from these channel do NOT have this issue. I can watch these channels (and recordings) on my Mini-Genie and HR-22 with no issues at all. Live TV on the Mini-Genie and HR-22 on these channels is fine as well
Things I've tried to resolve the issue:
Changed HDMI cables
Tried resetting Genie
Powered down the SWM power supply and powered it back up
Removed the access card to verify it was clean, free of damage, and seated correctly
Changed the video setting to "Native"
Signal strength on all 5 tuners is 99%
Video of the issue:




 (make sure annotations are enabled)

Has anyone else seen this issue or have a resolution to it? I'm afraid I'm SOL until a new firmware is pushed out


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Not sure if its user error or SW but, I can't playback recordings on the Genie HR44 from the HR24, meaning it shows too many are watching from the 24(source recording) and block icon appears throughout the playlist that's recorded from the HR24, I also have an H24 receiver that also playback recordings from either 24/44 but its on live TV at the moment, not sure if the issue starts there or something else I'm not understanding, though its recording at the moment Olympic Games on the 24, but no playable on the Genie among other previous recordings, HR24 plays fine recordings from HR44.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mcampers said:


> Thank You, it does appear to be an HDMI issue with my A/V receiver. The freezing/blank screen issue went away when I connected D* receiver direct to TV. I would have never expected an HDMI issue to cause the problems I was having and seeing, so I really appreciate your assistance.
> 
> Thanks again
> Mike


I have my HR24 hooked up with component cables to the TV and an optical cable ran from the DTV receiver to the AV receiver. I use 2 remotes. One controls the volume using the TV speakers, the other controls the volume thru my AV receiver.
The sound is way better on the AV using the optical cable.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TorinTPG said:


> I browsed the thread and I did not see any specific mentions of the issue I'm seeing after the 0x07e5 firmware update
> 
> I'm having two issues (the second being the worse of the two):
> 
> ...


Have you tried component cables to see if the problem goes away ?


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried component cables to see if the problem goes away ?


I have not

What about the component might make it work over the HDMI? Are these channels encoded differently than the others that could cause an issue over HDMI?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TorinTPG said:


> I have not
> 
> What about the component might make it work over the HDMI? Are these channels encoded differently than the others that could cause an issue over HDMI?


HDMI cables and connections are very delicate. There are 19 wires inside of one and they all must be within a super small amount of the same length. The software in the TV and the DTV receiver and the AV receivers sometimes do not talk to each other in the exact same language and all of this just adds to a possible problem.
The component cable does not talk on each end and each cable is just one to do what it is supposed to do and that is to "Send the Signal" to the next part of machinery in the line.
If you try them and there is no change then the problem is very possibly in the receiver.


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

Only thing that puzzles me is that the Stars on demand works fine and the live stream does not. Is there a major difference in the video format from the live stream vs he on demand download?

I'll try the component cable just to see what happens


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TorinTPG said:


> Only thing that puzzles me is that the Stars on demand works fine and the live stream does not. Is there a major difference in the video format from the live stream vs he on demand download?
> 
> I'll try the component cable just to see what happens


Veryoldschool or someone that knows about this question can give you an answer. I can not.

Be Sure to Disconnect the HDMI cable on both ends or that can create a problem also when both ( HDMI and Component ) are connected.


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

I forgot to mention that the HDMI cable I'm using is brand new as of this Friday. I tried using the older one and the same issue


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TorinTPG said:


> I forgot to mention that the HDMI cable I'm using is brand new as of this Friday. I tried using the older one and the same issue


If the TV using the component cables fixes the problem,
It could just as easily be the socket in the TV or the DTV receiver or the software in one of them.


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

So component from Genie to TV directly, issue resolved. I tried to run component into my AVR and output to HDMI to try it - no video at all after assigning the component to the correct input. Turns out my HDMI board on my AVR is dying based on some Onkyo threads on the sr606 (component inputs dead, OSD doesn't work). I guess it was just crappy timing with the issue manifesting and the firmware update

I guess there are no firmware issues specifically for me at this time - thanks all for your help

Still drives me crazy that its only an issue on channels 501-541...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TorinTPG said:


> So component from Genie to TV directly, issue resolved. I tried to run component into my AVR and output to HDMI to try it - no video at all after assigning the component to the correct input. Turns out my HDMI board on my AVR is dying based on some Onkyo threads on the sr606 (component inputs dead, OSD doesn't work). I guess it was just crappy timing with the issue manifesting and the firmware update
> 
> I guess there are no firmware issues specifically for me at this time - thanks all for your help


We have seen this type of problem in the past. Always a good idea to take out all the components you can and try to eliminate them as a problem.
Glad you know where the problem is now and can fix it. Thanks for the update.
Run a Digital or optical cable to the AVR for your surround sound.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

aldiesel said:


> Trick play is freezing during rewind, fast forward, and thirty second skip for about ten seconds. After that, both audio and video pick up normally.





SoCalWJS said:


> This software was pushed to me on the 4th (HR 34-700) and I didn't notice it and no significant problems since then.
> 
> This morning if I hit pause, it completely freezes up on the channel - FF, REW, play - nothing works. I have to change channels to get it to work, then come back. We pause live TV all the time, so this will be a PIA until resolved. I'll try a menu reset in a bit, then an RBR later if that doesn't work.
> 
> Strange - anybody else getting anything similar?


I'm having the same issues while using double play. While one buffer is fine the other one freezes up if you try to use any trick play.


----------



## William1 (May 11, 2009)

Just got my HR-44 a few weeks ago. Had the 0x7e5 update on 2/5 @3:49 AM. A few days ago, I noticed caller ID no longer working. Ran the test, stated the phone line has no dial tone. Checked the wall jack, it works.

Suggestions?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

William1 said:


> Just got my HR-44 a few weeks ago. Had the 0x7e5 update on 2/5 @3:49 AM. A few days ago, I noticed caller ID no longer working. Ran the test, stated the phone line has no dial tone. Checked the wall jack, it works.
> 
> Suggestions?


Do a menu/red button reset


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Just noticed a few days ago that the record light no longer works on HR44-200. the light on front of the box does not illuminate when recording not sure when it began not working. Do not know if it is software or a hardware problem but, will not get used replacement for new HR44--200. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## William1 (May 11, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Do a menu/red button reset


I did a red button reset, fixed it. Thanks.

I should of known... 'did you reboot it????"

A side note, what are the differences between a red button or a menus. I take it of the menu, some wipe oout all your settings and return it to 'stock'. I did the red button as I know it is the least invasive though if a menu reset would do the same, it would of been simpler.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

When done thru the Menu, you choose Restart Receiver and it is the same as walking over to the unit and pressing the red button.

The other 2 choices will do things you probably do not want like delete settings and lists, etc. or even totally wipe the hard drive and start from scratch like it was when it came out of the box.

The difference is that the Menu is controlled by software and all things happen when they should. With the red button you are temporarily disrupting power and restarting it. Think of your PC. When you want to restart it you use the keystrokes required to tell it to Shutdown and Restart.


----------



## William1 (May 11, 2009)

That is what I was going to assume but did not want to experiment and find out if I was right. Thanks for the confirm.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> Think of your PC. When you want to restart it you use the keystrokes required to tell it to Shutdown and Restart.


At least we hope you do.

A while back I got in an argument with my sister about this. Any time my parents computer did something screwy she would just kill the power to it rather than properly shutting it down using the start menu or Task Manager. Then she wondered why it kept messing up more and more often. I tried explaining to her that what she was doing was very likely the cause of a lot of the issues, but she refused to listen and said that is how she has always done it and that there is nothing wrong with it.

But yes, going into the menu and selecting Restart receiver (I think that is the term) is the best way to do it. Just be careful not to do the reset to defaults, or reset everything (I think those are the terms) as the first resets all your video/audio/recording settings, and the second will actually delete all your recordings. I believe all three come up with a warning screen that tells you what all will happen though.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pressing the button takes about 2 to 3 seconds for the receiver to reboot. about the same time it takes once you press SELECT on "restart receiver" I don't think there is any negligible difference between the two


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

William1 said:


> I should of known... 'did you reboot it????"


Yep, so simple folks tend to forget.

FYI, you can press GUIDE and RIGHT arrow on the front panel of the receiver to do a phone line test. basically have the receiver call you. weird.....


----------



## William1 (May 11, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Yep, so simple folks tend to forget.
> 
> FYI, you can press GUIDE and RIGHT arrow on the front panel of the receiver to do a phone line test. basically have the receiver call you. weird.....


That is what I did after I confirmed I had caller ID turned on. Ran the test, got 'no dial tone'. Then I checked my line, had a dial tone, so I knew it was in the STB. Then I looked at the Caller ID log, saw that last call was prior to the software update. That led me to hope/suspect the update caused it and that it was not a STB failure. The rebooting is something I should of known. Funny part is, after 15 years of being a Directv customer, that was the first time I had to reboot. Previous reboots only confirmed a dead STB.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> My HR44-200 received 0x7e5 thirty six hours ago. My DirecTV/Genie Recommends, TV Shows, and Movies are still reloading. YouTube, Pandora, Sports, and Allow Web Videos are still missing. Looks like I'm doing a double reset tomorrow morning.


Same issue with my HR44-700. Had to double reset more than once over 48hr period to get everything back...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

This release really messed up Double Play. I can't do any trick play on the second screen. It freezes and the screen goes black.

EDIT: A reset has fixed the problem for now, hopefully it will last.


----------



## RUInRVU (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder if this has something to do with wireless or hardwired connections. Is the HR34 experiencing the same problems as the HR44? If so can you change the settings on the OSD (On Screen Display) in the setting somewhere for the connect now options. Not sure how this works because I'm not a Directv user yet but I will be soon. I'm trying to learn more about it. I was wondering if there was anyone posting that is using the HR44 in a Whole-Home configuration wirelessly? Is this software upgrade effecting the HR34 in the same way as the HR44 because the HR44 has a wireless adapter built in. It just has me wondering.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I received the update at 3:45 this am on my HR34. When I turned it on at 6am it was stuck in the 1 of 2 sat info download. Couldn't
get to the menu so did a RBR and it seems to be working OK. First time that I have had a problem with a new SW download (and
the weather was not a problem)...


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

RoyGBiv said:


> I got this update a few days ago. I am using the AM21 with an HR44 and still have the issues people have previously reported. Watching some OTA stations, the picture and audio disappear when the program changes. You have to change channels up or down to get it to come back on.
> 
> Now, though, I have an even worse problem. At least in the past you could record something even o n those channels and expect to get the full recording. Now, and so far it seems only on the two FOX stations I get, a minute or two into a recording the recording will stop. It shows the orange bar as a full recording, but you can't go by this point. There is no "delete/don't delete" message, but the recording can't be accessed and deleting is the only option. This happens with every recording. Luckily, I have an HR20 in the same room, and I use that for all recordings on FOX.
> 
> SMK


My HR34 also fails to play back a lot of recordings, but not just from Fox. Many ESPN. It plays back for about 1 second and then I get the keep/depete message. Funny, but this happens only on videos that I record overnight. The daytime recordings are fine. I was wondering if I was loading up my to-do list with too may things because I record an awful lot overnight. DTV sent a tech and he checked my dish and connetions and said everything was fine. He also said that DTV says the latest software for the HR34 has many unexpected bugs. My History says for the recordings that fail, "This program was deleted because of a problem retaining the program (2001)." The long verson check of my HR34 says my hard drive is fine. Thanks!


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Received this update yesterday morning and have noticed considerable stuttering and pixelation on recording. At first I thought it was just poor camera work by Golf Channel and then decided to check what version I was on and realized this one was downloaded at 5am yesterday. Prior to that I would get an occasional short pixelation but no stuttering.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

Having to do a double reboot every time we get new software is getting old. The average customer who does not know about this sight will not know what to do.

Sent from my KFTT using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Trikally (Feb 15, 2014)

We are having a lot of "Searching for Server" issues. HR44-700 and C41W-100 are the models we own. There are three of the C41W-100's. 
When I check the Video Bridge the main light is Blue, and the one behind it is green (where things plug in) Everything on the Clients are green, same as the light where things plug in. We have unplugged, reset everything. Even hit the RED button on the main and then went to each room to reset the clients. Nothing has worked. 

However, when I go to the big box, it says everything is connected. As soon as I go to the big box though, and check the connection status everything starts to work again. It will then go out about 10 to 15 minutes later.

I'm done, and I'm so frustrated. We've had a guy come out before, and he said the connectors or something were bad so he had to replace them all. It didn't work, and now we are back to square one. 

Is the server the main box? Is there something that is blocking a signal to the rest? The box is in my brothers room, and his Xbox is right underneath the main genie. Could his xbox be doing something? (This wasn't brought up when the guy was here however.) The WiFi box is across the house in a completely different room. The Video Bridge is in my room and is the correct amount of space away from my Mini Genie.


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

Received this latest 'update' the first of the week. Waited almost 72 hours, still no What's On, Genie Recommends, YouTube, nor Pandora. Performed a double reset, waited another 72 hours....ditto. Just performed a single reset and within 2 minutes after the HR44-500 was back up, all is well.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Trikally said:


> We are having a lot of "Searching for Server" issues. HR44-700 and C41W-100 are the models we own.


Why not call DirecTV and replace the wireless clients with wired ones. you will be glad you did.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Trikally said:


> We are having a lot of "Searching for Server" issues. HR44-700 and C41W-100 are the models we own. There are three of the C41W-100's.
> When I check the Video Bridge the main light is Blue, and the one behind it is green (where things plug in) Everything on the Clients are green, same as the light where things plug in. We have unplugged, reset everything. Even hit the RED button on the main and then went to each room to reset the clients. Nothing has worked.
> 
> However, when I go to the *big box,* it says everything is connected. As soon as I go to the *big box* though, and check the connection status everything starts to work again. It will then go out about 10 to 15 minutes later.
> ...





peds48 said:


> Why not call DirecTV and replace the wireless clients with wired ones. you will be glad you did.


If you could use wired in place of some of the wireless clients (aka Mini Wireless Genie), peds48 is correct it will be more stable.

However your post uses alot of terms and the word "box" alot.
See the highlighting.

HR44=Server or Genie
C41W=Wireless client or mini wireless Genie

The HR44 does not transmit anything over wi-fi to the wireless clents.
The Video Bridge is wired to the HR44 in some manner.
The Video Bridge sends WiFi signals to the wireless clients.

Not sure what all the other boxes are you reference.

But it wouldn't hurt to unplug the Xbox for a while and see if that improves your performance.
And if you have any WiFi repeaters or access points, share that info too please.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Trikally said:


> We are having a lot of "Searching for Server" issues. HR44-700 and C41W-100 are the models we own. There are three of the C41W-100's.
> When I check the Video Bridge the main light is Blue, and the one behind it is green (where things plug in) Everything on the Clients are green, same as the light where things plug in. We have unplugged, reset everything. Even hit the RED button on the main and then went to each room to reset the clients. Nothing has worked.
> 
> However, when I go to the big box, it says everything is connected. As soon as I go to the big box though, and check the connection status everything starts to work again. It will then go out about 10 to 15 minutes later.
> ...


What is set up in your home wireless network.

Also press and hold the select button on the remote for the wireless clients for 10 to 12 seconds. while you're holding The select button another screen will pop up. Scroll through it and find out What what your signal strength shows and can you let us know?


----------



## William1 (May 11, 2009)

Hmmmm
Caller ID failed again. Ran the test, got the same phone line error. This time I ran the basic on-screen menu reset/reboot. Fixed the problem. Maybe....

Any ideas why I had this twice? Could I have gotten a poor software D/L? Doubtful, I know but I'd rather that than a bad HR-44 Think I should try a forced software update? Should I call them?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You didn't get bad firmware. It's likely from the bug that They know about and they are working to fix it but it's a slow process for this.


----------



## William1 (May 11, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> You didn't get bad firmware. It's likely from the bug that They know about and they are working to fix it but it's a slow process for this.


Phew, I was worried about a hardware issue. I can deal with a reboot from time to time.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

William1 said:


> Phew, I was worried about a hardware issue. I can deal with a reboot from time to time.


and FWIW, I would never say that CID has been (or will be for that matter!) rock solid.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

HR34 here and lost all series recordings. Ticked! First time though.


----------



## William1 (May 11, 2009)

CID had always worked reliably where I live. Until now.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

itzme said:


> Hr44/700
> 20140203-26DE
> 
> Skip to Tick feature has a confusing 3-4 second lag that prevents the user from comprehending where the tracking actually is, compared to where the tracking display bar is. This issue has existed in the past 3 or so upgrades.


How do you initiate your Skip to Tick?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

While fast forwarding hit the skip button or rewinding hit the replay button.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

William1 said:


> CID had always worked reliably where I live. Until now.


Exactly!!! point made


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> While fast forwarding hit the skip button or rewinding hit the replay button.


I was asking itzme.....


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> How do you initiate your Skip to Tick?


While fast forwarding hit the skip button or rewinding hit the replay button.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

We are on 7e5 and we're getting the first bad pixellation (again on CBS, again on Amazing Race) since last fall.

I guess it's time to call DirecTV and demand a fix or new box.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Occasional pixellation doesn't necessarily equate to a new DVR.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sriggins said:


> We are on 7e5 and we're getting the first bad pixellation (again on CBS, again on Amazing Race) since last fall.
> 
> I guess it's time to call DirecTV and demand a fix or new box.


The culprit could be your CBS affiliate. Our local CBS affiliate is notorious for equipment failures and transmission issues.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

sriggins said:


> We are on 7e5 and we're getting the first bad pixellation (again on CBS, again on Amazing Race) since last fall.
> 
> I guess it's time to call DirecTV and demand a fix or new box.


If you can get your CBS over the air on the TV itself (with an antenna), look at it there. I had this problem for 36 hours where the OTA signal was perfect and the HD-Local fro D* was stroboscopic (unwatchable) or 3 different DVRs. It was a problem between the local and D* which they finally got fixed.


----------



## ischmidt (Oct 10, 2007)

My HR34 got 7e5 OTA overnight Thursday. Since then, both shows it's recorded (Grimm on NBC and Mythbusters on Discovery) have experienced a serious problem: at a specific point, the picture freezes but the sound keeps going. (The frozen picture in both instances is perfectly clear, no pixilation). The recording will play sound-only to the end of the show, but all attempts to trick play past the point where the picture freezes will magically warp back to immediately before the freeze.

Incidentally, the problem is with the recording itself; the same symptoms occur when attempting to play it back on my networked HR2xes.


----------



## DBSTalkUser01 (Jan 8, 2014)

ischmidt said:


> My HR34 got 7e5 OTA overnight Thursday. Since then, both shows it's recorded (Grimm on NBC and Mythbusters on Discovery) have experienced a serious problem: at a specific point, the picture freezes but the sound keeps going. (The frozen picture in both instances is perfectly clear, no pixilation). The recording will play sound-only to the end of the show, but all attempts to trick play past the point where the picture freezes will magically warp back to immediately before the freeze.
> 
> Incidentally, the problem is with the recording itself; the same symptoms occur when attempting to play it back on my networked HR2xes.


Me too - locked up rock solid last night and had to do a red button reset.
Today, recording of Dan Patrick on Audience channel freezes about 1:30 into recording but audio continues.
Had this a lot last fall, then was fixed. Appears to be back with this version...


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

ischmidt said:


> My HR34 got 7e5 OTA overnight Thursday. Since then, both shows it's recorded (Grimm on NBC and Mythbusters on Discovery) have experienced a serious problem: at a specific point, the picture freezes but the sound keeps going. (The frozen picture in both instances is perfectly clear, no pixilation). The recording will play sound-only to the end of the show, but all attempts to trick play past the point where the picture freezes will magically warp back to immediately before the freeze.
> 
> Incidentally, the problem is with the recording itself; the same symptoms occur when attempting to play it back on my networked HR2xes.


Had the same issue on a couple different shows. Then this last week every time I key in a channel number, all I get is a blank screen until I scroll up or down a channel or two. Finally got around to rebooting the thing and it comes back up with all our recordings missing. Groan. Trying another reboot now.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Devo1237 said:


> Had the same issue on a couple different shows. Then this last week every time I key in a channel number, all I get is a blank screen until I scroll up or down a channel or two. Finally got around to rebooting the thing and it comes back up with all our recordings missing. Groan. Trying another reboot now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


After the second reboot the recordings were still missing. I was too tired to actually troubleshoot, so i went to bed and in the morning it was back to normal. Kind of annoying that it takes more than the boot up time to really be usable again.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Devo1237 said:


> After the second reboot the recordings were still missing. I was too tired to actually troubleshoot, so i went to bed and in the morning it was back to normal. Kind of annoying that it takes more than the boot up time to really be usable again.


That's why is advisable to do the double reboot- the one that flushes the Guide- just before turning in.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> That's why is advisable to do the double reboot- the one that flushes the Guide- just before turning in.


Not familiar with this trick and I actually try to pay attention to such tips. Still seems like a pretty big bug in the software, since 99% of customers wouldn't know where to even look for such a fix.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> That's why is advisable to do the double reboot- the one that flushes the Guide- just before turning in.


For some time now a single restart on mine seems to flush the guide data. All actor info and guide listings a few days out disappear. Takes a day or so before it reappears.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

pappasbike said:


> For some time now a single restart on mine seems to flush the guide data. All actor info and guide listings a few days out disappear. Takes a day or so before it reappears.


Well, that certainly sounds like a flush! But doesn't the Guide start rebuilding almost immediately, going out a few hours, then a day, then.....? And what DVR?


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Well, that certainly sounds like a flush! But doesn't the Guide start rebuilding almost immediately, going out a few hours, then a day, then.....? And what DVR?


HR 34. It does start rebuilding but takes quite a while before everything is back. I've noticed this now through several updates. It surprised me because I had never seen that behavior on long ago software. But one of the updates, I have no idea which one, caused this to essentially flush with one menu restart.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, that has been reported; not that unusual, but head scratching when you first encounter it. 

All is well now?


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Three times last night I had a "live" recording totally freeze up on playback forcing me to back out and restart. We usually watch "The Walking Dead" and "The Talking Dead" with a slight delay to avoid some of the commercials. I ran out of buffer during the Talking Dead and ended up live before the end of the first half hour. If I continued to watch the "live" feed, it would freeze up every 5 or so minutes. I finally left about 2 minutes ahead of me in the buffer and was able to complete watching the program without any further problems. What a PITA.

Really starting to think about switching back to the CableCo. At least the basic functionality on those boxes works.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you get different results if you record a program? 

What unit have you?


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Do you get different results if you record a program?
> 
> What unit have you?


These were recorded. I have both set up as series recordings and start them 15-20 minutes into the show. I've had issues with live TV doing the same thing (freezing - required a pause/unpause to fix), so I assume it's all related.

HR34.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> HR 34. It does start rebuilding but takes quite a while before everything is back. I've noticed this now through several updates. It surprised me because I had never seen that behavior on long ago software. But one of the updates, I have no idea which one, caused this to essentially flush with one menu restart.


This is consistent behavior on my HR 34, one restart flushes the guide no double boot required. Has been that way for a long time now.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I've posted this as a separate topic as well because I don't believe it's software related but just in case I'm putting it here as well. This issue is very confusing. Several of the new shows on NBC, specifically Growing Up Fisher, Believe, and About A Boy, are having frequent but intermittent episodes of breakup and freezing. Sometimes it looks like the picture is "rubber banding" - moving forward, bouncing back with a pixellated picture and breakup of audio.


I watch NBC in Baltimore, MD. on WBAL channel 11. I've contacted the station as well as submitted a report to Directv. As far as I can tell the issue is only happening on those specific shows on NBC. I'm not seeing this on any other network or on any other shows so I don't think this is specific to my equipment, an HR 34 with 0x7e5. I don't know if this an issue with the local station or with Directv. One week the episodes were broadcast without issue but every other week the issue has persisted. I generally watch these shows the next day by the recordings, so that's when I see the issue which occurs several times during the recording but does not prevent watching the episode, I just fast forward past that segment.

One week, to check if this was occurring during the broadcasts as well as the recording, I watched those shows live and checked the recordings. I did not see the issue on either that week. But it's persisted since. Again I'm only seeing it happen during those specific shows and only on NBC. Is anyone else seeing something similar?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> I've posted this as a separate topic as well because I don't believe it's software related but just in case I'm putting it here as well. This issue is very confusing. Several of the new shows on NBC, specifically Growing Up Fisher, Believe, and About A Boy, are having frequent but intermittent episodes of breakup and freezing. Sometimes it looks like the picture is "rubber banding" - moving forward, bouncing back with a pixellated picture and breakup of audio.
> 
> 
> I watch NBC in Baltimore, MD. on WBAL channel 11. I've contacted the station as well as submitted a report to Directv. As far as I can tell the issue is only happening on those specific shows on NBC. I'm not seeing this on any other network or on any other shows so I don't think this is specific to my equipment, an HR 34 with 0x7e5. I don't know if this an issue with the local station or with Directv. One week the episodes were broadcast without issue but every other week the issue has persisted. I generally watch these shows the next day by the recordings, so that's when I see the issue which occurs several times during the recording but does not prevent watching the episode, I just fast forward past that segment.
> ...


younrunning an HR34?


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

yes, as I wrote HR 34. The issue has been only with those specific programs. One has even had its time slot changed to a different day but the issue is still there. So it's not even time dependent just 3 particular shows on one network. All their other programs display and record without any issues. The programs are watchable I just ff past the problem segment s when they occur.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Was watching latest episode of Justified on HR34 last night. Show was 1:15 min long. At 1:05, recording stopped and keep/delete message appeared.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> yes, as I wrote HR 34. The issue has been only with those specific programs. One has even had its time slot changed to a different day but the issue is still there. So it's not even time dependent just 3 particular shows on one network. All their other programs display and record without any issues. The programs are watchable I just ff past the problem segment s when they occur.


As has been noted in other threads and such, it's seemingly a bizarre issue with some NBC shows in some markets. Only fix I have heard of is getting a hr44. I'd call and complain till you did at this point.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

augisdad said:


> Was watching latest episode of Justified on HR34 last night. Show was 1:15 min long. At 1:05, recording stopped and keep/delete message appeared.


Yeah I think there was a weird guide data issue. My mom called me and had the same issue. Luckily its re aired plenty so she just recorded it another night.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> As has been noted in other threads and such, it's seemingly a bizarre issue with some NBC shows in some markets. Only fix I have heard of is getting a hr44. I'd call and complain till you did at this point.


I'm updating this issue. As I suspected I believe this was software related. Since my 34 received the 808 software the problem NBC shows are recording and playing back without issue. No 44 needed. So for me 808 solved this or DTV finally got their act together.


----------

